# Mental Gymnastics and retaliation for recording



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I browse reddit and tend to direct people here for advice because sometimes the advice on reddit is so terrible. This caught my eye during my usual browsing.

It looks like the cheater is trying to retaliate against the husband for using a recording device:

[Ontario, CA] I was illegally wiretapped, and I have proof of the person admitting to it

I'm sure it's not someone from TAM but just wanted to share the warped mindset of the cheater who adamantly refuses to admit any wrongdoing and is just trying to position himself as the victim here.

I restrained myself from doing the usual TAM interrogation because I know how that scenario plays out.

But feel free to comment if you want.


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks like he is sweating. Poor fella...


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mrs Chai said:


> Hey guys. I browse reddit and tend to direct people here for advice because sometimes the advice on reddit is so terrible. This caught my eye during my usual browsing.
> 
> It looks like the cheater is trying to retaliate against the husband for using a recording device:
> 
> ...


well that case is still salvageable since the wife also "wire tapped the husband" with out consent. round and round that goes.

husband wiretapped them
wife wiretapped the husband.

since the evidence of the wrong doing is essentially also a wrong doing i dont think that stands in court.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL. Poor bastard.

I feel so badly for him.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

eastsouth2000 said:


> well that case is still salvageable since the wife also "wire tapped the husband" with out consent. round and round that goes.
> 
> husband wiretapped them
> wife wiretapped the husband.
> ...


*If this is truly the case, and each other's evidence comes from "tainted" or possibly illegal acquisition and possession, then neither's offer for evidence will be forthcoming!

One thing is for certain! Both sides could expect to be severely rebuked by the presiding judge! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

According to the Reddit thread, the husband just turned his phone on record and stuck it under her seat. Velcroe'd VAR would have had a much less likely chance of getting noticed.


----------

